# 1968 Assembly Manual



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been looking for a 1968 assembly manual for my GTO, I can find 1967 and 1969 only. Ames and OPG don't carry them. Did they even publish one?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ames sells both the body manual and the shop manual. They are both geared to all models in 68 GTO included.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

dbuchholtz said:


> I have been looking for a 1968 assembly manual for my GTO, I can find 1967 and 1969 only. Ames and OPG don't carry them. Did they even publish one?


I have searched High and Low for these. I have never found one. The 69 would be closest, I have the 68 chassis (shop) manual that Ames sells, and it is great....


----------



## 68LeMansMN (Jul 28, 2013)

I have found a lot of information on this site. It is scanned copies so the quality is not great but it has been helpful.

Auto History Preservation Society - Home


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=W254&order_number_e=MzQxMDAwMg==
&web_access=Y

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=W232&order_number_e=MzQxMDAwMg==
&web_access=Y


----------



## RUNVS (Aug 7, 2009)

I got a body by fisher 1968 service manual . what do you need looked up? also have a 1968 oldsmobile chassis service manual. both have good data.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

I have the 69 Lemans/GTO/Grand Prix assembly manual.
GTO owners should probably steer clear of it.
EVERY picture and diagram is for the FIREBIRD - and most are very poor copies of copies of copies...

SOME things overlap to ALL pontiac or A bodies but so far I have found it useless. 

A Firebird owner would be able to use 80% of it effectively but again, there are a lot of just plain BAD copies used. It's the only thing they had but it is not impressive.

Never found a listing for the 68 GTO


----------

